# Question about 'fastboot -w' as a cleaning method



## skrowl (Mar 19, 2012)

I've probably flashed 50+ roms on my VWZ Gal Nex and I'm looking for a way to start completely fresh and clean out all of the old crud.

I'm planning on:
Plugging my Gal Nex in via USB and copying just the files I want to save (camera pictures, etc) to my computer
Reboot into fastboot
Executing fastboot -w
Reboot into recovery
Transfer rom & gapps via USB to the phone
Flash rom & gapps
Reboot into normal system
Plug in to USB again and copy back my pictures, etc
Is this method correct? Are there any other things I can add to it to get a more "clean" load with absolutely nothing on it?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Lock and unlock again after pushing the 4.0.4 image. Quicker.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

And it wipes everything! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

MistaWolfe said:


> Lock and unlock again after pushing the 4.0.4 image. Quicker.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


fastboot -w should be quicker than reflashing the stock image.

And yes, that should work just fine the 8 step method you have there.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Nvm


----------

